# garage door resurface



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That door is just not worth fixing!
A new door with a scribed to fit shim screwed to the bottom of it to get you by until you rip out that drive would work far better.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

While I would love to see the finished effort and what comes of it, I just don't think there is anything to even nail to there.


----------



## RacerDave1 (Jul 30, 2012)

First of all, thanks for the replies! I appreciate any criticism on this problem.

well, heres what I have got done so far 










I cut a strip of wood and filled in where the rot was.

Replaced the rotten panel. Added some paint.

I figured if I was going to make it flush Id have to fix some of the rot

I like the result so far... I've only got about $20 invested

Probably just going to finish it up with another tub of wood filler and paint the whole door until I get another door.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Some more feather sanding out of those undulations and a finish coat of paint might get you a pretty nice finished product.

Good work.

Post up the final pictures.


----------



## RacerDave1 (Jul 30, 2012)

wasnt able to feather it the way I would have liked because of time constraints but it did come out pretty decent.... looks even better from far away :laughing:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Good work.

Should buy you some more time before you swap it out.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I was kinda hoping to see the formica option:whistling2:... Looks decent though. I'm sure that you realize that it is nothing more than a short term band-aid, but in that capacity you did a nice job.


----------

